# "Alba" form of Paph. agusii described.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,

The "alba" form of _Paph. agusii_ is described by Olaf Gruß, William Cavestro and Gus Benk, as _Paphiopedilum agusii_ forma _alboviride_.

Description can be found at www.orchidee.de/e-paper/

All the best,

Rob


----------

